# using panthenol



## catikit (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi there,
i want to make a tattoo after care balm, and i have read that 'panthenol' is an excellent ingredient to include. What is this? Is it a 'natural' ingredient? Also, how do i add it to my oil and wax mixture?
Many thanks


----------



## lsg (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is a link to one of my favorite sites:

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/s ... =panthenol


----------



## catikit (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks - thats really useful. Very informative.
However, it appears to suggest that you must include some water content in the products which you wish to use panthenol in. Is this strictly true?


----------



## lsg (Oct 8, 2012)

Susan knows her stuff and I would tend to trust what she says.  Lotion Crafters states that their dl-panthenol powder is soluble in water, alcohol or propylene glycol.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes Panthenol requires water.  For after tattoo care you are not going to want to use DPG (skin irritant) or alcohol.  You can make a thick aqueous cream and it would actually apply nicer than a balm, less drag.  By upping your ewax plus adding some stearic acid you would end up with a wonderful cream.  Keep in mind that the best products are ones that are nature and science properly balanced.  Not everything scientific  is evil just as not everything that is natural is safe....


----------

